# FS: Audi aluminum thermostat housing



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

Replace your plastic one that can leak or break with oem metal, especially when during a timing belt job.

Over 140 new

75 shipped, used in great shape.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

